# posting photos of turned projects



## gwisdom (Jan 8, 2012)

[attachment=972][attachment=970][attachment=970]


----------



## Kenbo (Jan 9, 2012)

Very nice work. I hope I am as good as this one day. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 9, 2012)

They look great. Nice job, thanks for showing them to us. 


.


----------



## gwisdom (Jan 15, 2012)

a new pecan mug that i turned last weekend, installed the handle friday, and coated it with butcher block, and pulled it out last night.[attachment=1108]


----------

